# pedazo de [algo/alguien] (ponderativo)



## Agiii

Hola:

¿qué significa _pedazo _en este contexto?

Alguien es_ un pedazo de mujer._ (o algo así)

Saludos.


----------



## poetpenpassion

¡Hola! Eso significa "una parte". Yo lo escuché en las canciones:" Tú eres mi pedacito". También se usa "cachito":"Tú eres mi cachito". Yelena.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

En este caso es un poco diferente, significa algo parecido a "todo un" o "toda una"; si alguien es un pedazo de mujer es que es toda una mujer. 
_Es un pedazo de deportista_: es todo un deportista, es un gran deportista. 
Correspondería a esta acepción:


> *pedazo**.*
> *3.     * m. ponder. U. para reforzar el significado del adjetivo o sustantivo al que antecede. _Pedazo __DE__ bruto._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## AllegroModerato

Creo que en este contexto también puede significar que el hablante encuentra físicamente atractiva a la mujer sobre la que está hablando. 

"Vaya pedazo de tía", es una frase que se escucha habitualmente en España. Es como decir: Qué buena está esa chica. (Creo que en algunos países latinoamericanos les dicen "ricas" a aquellas mujeres y chicas.)


Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Sin duda, AllegroModerato, pero en mi opinión, eso depende del sentido que el hablante le dé a "mujer", no a "pedazo de". (O a mí me lo parece).


----------



## Ushuaia

AllegroModerato said:


> "Vaya pedazo de tía", es una frase que se escucha habitualmente en España. Es como decir: Qué buena está esa chica. (Creo que en algunos países latinoamericanos llaman "ricas" a aquellas mujeres.)



Vaya pedazo de tía = qué pedazo/cacho de mina. Nuestra frase puede (y a menudo lo hace) referirse a cualidades menos tangibles de dicha señorita, como su generosidad, su don de gentes y demás. En todo caso, es ponderativo, como señaló Namarne.


----------



## AllegroModerato

Ushuaia said:


> Nuestra frase puede (y a menudo lo hace) referirse a cualidades menos tangibles de dicha señorita, como su generosidad, su don de gentes y demás.


Cierto, es más probable en esta frase concreta.


----------



## Calambur

Namarne said:


> ...significa algo parecido a "todo un" o "toda una"; si alguien es un pedazo de mujer es que es toda una mujer.


 


AllegroModerato said:


> Creo que en este contexto también puede significar que el hablante encuentra físicamente atractiva a la mujer sobre la que está hablando.


Concuerdo con ambos... -los dos significados son posibles-.
Aquí tienes unas cuantas fotografías de señoritas, cada una de las cuales es considerada un *"pedazo" de mujer.*


----------



## AllegroModerato

Calambur said:


> Aquí tienes unas cuantas fotografías de señoritas, cada una de las cuales es considerada un *"pedazo" de mujer.*



¡Anda! Gracias por el enlace.


----------



## Naticruz

Agiii said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿qué significa _pedazo _en este contexto?
> 
> Alguien es_ un pedazo de mujer._ (o algo así)
> 
> Saludos.


 Un *pedazo de Mujer* es también una mujer bonita y muy bien hecha Esta es Abey-Clancy, considerada un pedazo de mujer en esta página.
 
Un saludo
ℕℂ


----------



## Agiii

Calambur said:


> Concuerdo con ambos... -los dos significados son posibles-.
> Aquí tienes unas cuantas fotografías de señoritas, cada una de las cuales es considerada un *"pedazo" de mujer.*




¿También puede referirse a un hombre/ amigo/ profesor, etc.?

¿Puedo decir por ejemplo que alguien es _un pedazo de amigo_ si quiero adularle?


----------



## Colchonero

Agiii said:


> ¿También puede referirse a un hombre/ amigo/ profesor, etc.?
> 
> ¿Puedo decir por ejemplo que alguien es _un pedazo de amigo_ si quiero adularle?


 

Sí, aunque tiene otro sentido...


(Tenéis todos más vicio que una garrota)


----------



## Naticruz

Naticruz said:


> Un *pedazo de Mujer* es también una mujer bonita y muy bien hecha Esta es Abey-Clancy, considerada un pedazo de mujer en esta página.
> 
> Un saludo
> ℕℂ


 Perdona el enlace de la página es éste.


----------



## Namarne

Agiii said:


> ¿Puedo decir por ejemplo que alguien es _un pedazo de amigo_ si quiero adularle?


Sí. Para mí no es muy común, pero bueno, no veo por qué no.


----------



## Colchonero

Namarne said:


> Sí. Para mí no es muy común, pero bueno, no veo por qué no. ¿Otro sentido?
> (No es por nada, pero deberías haber empleado el género femenino.  Uno esforzándose por ser un caballero...).


 
Quiero decir que no es usual hablar de un _pedazo de hombre_ en los mismos términos que ilustra la espectacular información gráfica aportada. Se diría: es un pedazo de jugador, de profesor, de amigo...


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Agiii said:


> ¿También puede referirse a un hombre/ amigo/ profesor, etc.?
> 
> ¿Puedo decir por ejemplo que alguien es _un pedazo de amigo_ si quiero adularle?


Sí, pero le estás adulando al poner "amigo" después de "pedazo de", que _ pedazo de cabrón_ o _pedazo de bestia_ no son nada halagüeños. "Pedazo de"  se limita a reforzar el sentido, como han señalado más arriba.


----------



## Calambur

Agiii said:


> ¿Puedo decir por ejemplo que alguien es _un pedazo de amigo_ si quiero adularle?


Sí, es correcto -aunque más que _adular_ sería _halagar_-.
Un _pedazo de amigo_ es un _gran amigo, todo un amigo, un amigo inmejorable_.

Pero si dices solamente *¡qué pedazo de hombre!*, yo enseguida pensaría en caballeros análogos a las señoritas del enlace que he puesto antes.


----------



## Agiii

Colchonero said:


> Quiero decir que no es usual hablar de un _pedazo de hombre_ en los mismos términos que ilustra la espectacular información gráfica aportada. Se diría: es un pedazo de jugador, de profesor, de amigo...




Pues _un pedazo de hombre_ no significa _un hombre atractivo_?


Ahhh bueno, ya lo ha explicado Calambur.

Gracias a tod@s.


----------



## Calambur

Agiii said:


> Pues _un pedazo de hombre_ no significa _un hombre atractivo_?


Para mí, sí. 
Creo que nos hemos cruzado (mira el _post_ # 20).


----------



## Colchonero

Agiii said:


> Pues _un pedazo de hombre_ no significa _un hombre atractivo_?


 
Sí, pero yo creo que no es tan habitual decirlo como en el caso de las mujeres. Salvo si eres Namarne, claro, entonces lo oyes a cada paso cuando vas por la calle.


----------



## Calambur

Colchonero said:


> Sí, pero yo creo que no es tan habitual decirlo como en el caso de las mujeres.


Eso lo dices porque eres hombre... -si supieras las cosas que somos capaces de decir las mujeres...-.


----------



## cbrena

Colchonero said:


> Sí, pero yo creo que no es tan habitual decirlo como en el caso de las mujeres. Salvo si eres Namarne, claro, entonces lo oyes a cada paso cuando vas por la calle.



Pero porque Namarne es un *pedazo de hombre*. (POR SUPUESTO ).


----------



## swift

Hola:

En Venezuela dirían _un *palo *de mujer_, con el mismo sentido de "pedazo de mujer": una gran mujer (por valerosa, tenaz...).

Parece que en la República Dominicana también:





> Muchas expresiones también se auxilian con el “palo” para ayudar a  darles sentido y color a lo que se ampara en el palo. Un “palo” que no  puede dejar de mencionarse es el que sirve de aumentativo en nuestra  forma de hablar el español. Con este valor se acostumbra a destacar las  cualidades de belleza de una mujer, “palo de mujer” o la valentía de un  hombre, “palo de hombre”. Señala también el palo el tamaño del objeto  del cual se habla. Entre las expresiones así formadas se integra el  “palo de agua”. No es una simple lluvia, sino un aguacero, gran cantidad  de agua caída.
> 
> http://www.academia.org.do/content/view/163/90/


Saludos,


swift


----------



## Lurrezko

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> En Venezuela dirían _un palo de mujer_, con el mismo sentido de "pedazo de mujer": una gran mujer (por valerosa, tenaz...).
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> 
> swift



En España, _un palo de mujer_ significaría una mujer muy aburrida o taciturna.


----------



## swift

Algunos venezolanos (y hasta venezolanas) llegarían al colmo de decir: _¡Qué palo de hombre es esa mujer!_, para significar que se trata de una egregia dama. Bueno, creo que no medernamente, pero sí hace varias décadas.


----------



## la_machy

De acuerdo, *pedazo de mujer* significa 'una completa hermosura' (en cualquier sentido, sobre todo en el físico).

Pero yo sí le diría a este  que es un* pedazo de hombre*...

Feliz 2011, ¡sí señor! .


----------



## jorgema

Pues todo depende del contexto y de cómo lo digas. Si en medio de una discusión alguien te suelta: _"Eres un pedazo de hombre"_ o _"Calla tú, pedazo de hombre"_, la idea es que te están diciendo que eres menos que un hombre.
Creo que el sentido de adulación o admiración sería más común en exclamaciones con QUE o VAYA.

_Qué pedazo de hombre.
Vaya pedazo de hombre._


----------



## la_machy

jorgema said:


> ...Creo que el sentido de adulación o admiración sería más común en exclamaciones con QUE o VAYA.
> 
> _Qué pedazo de hombre._
> _Vaya pedazo de hombre._


 
Creo que tienes razón, es mucho más contundente *'¡Qué pedazo de hombre!'.*

Saludos


----------



## Janis Joplin

Aunque pedazo significa una parte de un todo en ocasiones se utiliza para magnificar:

Pedazo de mujer
Pedazo de burro
Pedazo de imbécil


----------



## duvija

Ta, 'pedazo de' es un aumentativo. Se puede usar con cualquier cosa que tenga sentido. (no: 'un pedazo de sopa', esto no tiene sentido).
Puede ser algo bueno o malo.


----------



## poetpenpassion

Yo acabo de encontar en un foro de los libros esas frases:

"¡Pedazo analisis!" 

         y

"De todas formas es un pedazo carta que invita a muchas reflexiones."

Saludines a todos. Atentamente suya Yelena


----------



## Namarne

Sin la preposición "de" suena aún más coloquial. (Y mucho más "peazo carta").


----------



## duvija

¿No les pasa que después de ver mucho una misma palabra, la ortografía parece dudosa y el significado cambia? Cuando llegué a los últimos correos con 'pedazo', empecé a dudar de la z, y encima me pareció que alguien había comido demasiados porotos para celebrar...


----------



## torrebruno

poetpenpassion said:


> Yo acabo de encontar en un foro de los libros esas frases:
> 
> "¡Pedazo analisis!"
> 
> y
> 
> "De todas formas es un pedazo carta que invita a muchas reflexiones."
> 
> Saludines a todos. Atentamente suya Yelena


 
Yo lo he leído en un periódico, hablando del Betis:
"Peaso equipo..."

Saludos


----------



## Colchonero

torrebruno said:


> Yo lo he leído en un periódico, hablando del Betis:
> "Peaso equipo..."
> 
> Saludos


 
Pero habrá sido en un periódico muy, muy antiguo ¿no?
En fin, no confundamos a quien inició el hilo (cuya lengua materna no es el español): lo correcto es *pedazo*; *peaso* es una variante coloquial no admitida.


----------



## Janis Joplin

**** Regla 2. Viene de este hilo. Martine (Mod...)

Me llama la atención la expresión "pedazo de bache" para definir un bache muy grande con solo una parte de él.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Claro, Janis. ¿Usted no ha tenido nunca un jefe que haya sido un _pedazo de_..., de..., de cualquier cosa que termine en 'ón'?


----------



## Nipnip

Janis Joplin said:


> Por acá, como ya dijeron bachezote o bachononón.
> 
> Me llama la atención la expresión "pedazo de bache" para definir un bache muy grande con solo una parte de él.



Otra cosa que en México suena raro, aquí decir que algo es un "pedazo" es decir que *no es* lo sufucientemente, así, un "pedazo de bache" es tan pobre que no llega siquiera a bache. Un pedazo de hombre/mujer, es un mequetrefe, un remedo de.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Pues por aquí, pedazo de coche, pedazo de mujer, pedazo de casa, etc. son superlativos. Imposible hablar de cualquiera de los aumentativos que han propuesto para bache. Ante esas situaciones, mejor tiramos del 'pedazo de'.


----------



## Julvenzor

Nipnip said:


> Otra cosa que en México suena raro, aquí decir que algo es un "pedazo" es decir que *no es* lo sufucientemente, así, un "pedazo de bache" es tan pobre que no llega siquiera a bache. Un pedazo de hombre/mujer, es un mequetrefe, un remedo de.




Curioso, para lo que en México es "pedazo de", para mí es "intento de":

_Estoy subiendo no una cuesta, sino un intento de cuesta._ 

Un saludo.


----------



## Ludaico

Lord Darktower said:


> Pues por aquí, pedazo de coche, pedazo de mujer, pedazo de casa, etc. son superlativos. Imposible hablar de cualquiera de los aumentativos que han propuesto para bache. Ante esas situaciones, mejor tiramos del 'pedazo de'.


Lo entiendo perfectamente, ya que es la manera en que he usado siempre esta expresión. Pero ha de convenir conmigo, milord, que no es lo mismo el lenguaje escrito que el hablado. Para que las frases que vuecencia ha escrito puedan ser entendidas por los neófitos, pienso que lo conveniente y no ocioso, además, es que vayan encerradas entre los pertinentes signos de admiración: ¡pedazo de mujer! (no digo lo de "hembra" por evitar que se me tiren encima, al cuello). ¡pedazo -en mi tierra, "piazo"- de coche!, y así sucesivamente.
Que Dios le guarde el monóc..., digo... la vista.
Un saludo.


----------



## Jonno

Parece un extraño caso de metonimia el-todo-magnificado por la parte, pero efectivamente así se usa por toda España y en otros países, y está recogido en los diccionarios. Y también usamos cacho en vez de pedazo: "¡Vaya cacho (de) bache!"


----------



## lavecilla

Lord Darktower said:


> Pues por aquí, pedazo de coche, pedazo de mujer, pedazo de casa, etc. son superlativos. Imposible hablar de cualquiera de los aumentativos que han propuesto para bache. Ante esas situaciones, mejor tiramos del 'pedazo de'.



Así es por estas tierras, sí señor. Pero no me imaginaba que en Argentina, según Peón, también se utilizase esa expresión coloquial. Y lo cierto es que la recoge en DRAE:

pedazo
*3. *m. ponder. U. para *reforzar* el significado del adjetivo o sustantivo al que antecede. _Pedazo DE_ _bruto._

Pero siguiendo erre que erre con mi teoría (mensajes 13 y 26), opino que el súmmum no sería "¡pedazo de bache!" sino "¡pedazo de socavón!" 

A seguir bien.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Nipnip said:


> Otra cosa que en México suena raro, aquí decir que algo es un "pedazo" es decir que *no es* lo sufucientemente, así, un "pedazo de bache" es tan pobre que no llega siquiera a bache. Un pedazo de hombre/mujer, es un mequetrefe, un remedo de.



Sí, claro, así es en México.

Juan es un pedazo de burro.

Ni a burro llega, jajá.



Lord Darktower said:


> Claro, Janis. ¿Usted no ha tenido nunca un jefe que haya sido un _pedazo de_..., de..., de cualquier cosa que termine en 'ón'?



Bueno, he tenido jefes que han sido pedazos de m**rd* ero no creo que sea el caso, jajá. Saludos.


----------



## Peón

Pues aquí es como en la madre patria: "pedazo de ...." es un superlativo. ¡Pedazo de superlativo!, porque decir: _-Pedazo de idiota_ a alguien es como tocarle la madre.


----------



## Vampiro

Tal cual por acá, superlativo a todo evento.
A veces es imposible no exclamar, o no pensar, "¡Qué pedazo de c...!"
_


----------



## Mackinder

Bueno, la primera vez que escuche "pedazo de" como calificativo bueno fue en un video en el que el narrador decía "Se lo dejás ahí y es un caramelito. Qué pedazo de gol". El "pedazo de" normal que he escuchado es màs bien despectivo: 'pedazo de imbécil'.


----------



## Erreconerre

Agiii said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿qué significa _pedazo _en este contexto?
> 
> Alguien es_ un pedazo de mujer._ (o algo así)
> 
> Saludos.



Yo lo entiendo como un peyorativo, y creo que un* pedazo de mujer* es una mujer poco sensata, poco hábil, poco diestra... y otras por el estilo.
Un *pedazo de hombre *es un poco hombre, un cobarde.... y otras.
Aunque el significado de *pedazo* depende de la oración; un* pedazo de imbécil* es un completo imbécil. 
En cambio, según un conocido poema, los hermosos ojos de una salmantina parecían *pedazos de cielo.

*Pero pedazo de hombre, pedazo de mujer... son peyorativos.


----------



## Vampiro

Depende del país, por lo visto.
Acá en los sures un "pedazo de mujer" es algo así como, como, como un pedazo de mujer, o sea una tremenda mujer, con de todo, que no le falta nada.
_


----------



## Mackinder

Vampiro said:


> Depende del país, por lo visto.
> Acá en los sures un "pedazo de mujer" es algo así como, como, como un pedazo de mujer, o sea una tremenda mujer, con de todo, que no le falta nada.
> _



Hmm aquí también. Pedazo de mujer. Mujerón. Mujerononón.


----------



## Peón

Ginazec said:


> Hmm aquí también. Pedazo de mujer. Mujerón. Mujerononón.



Claro. También ¡Pedazo de mina!


----------



## lavecilla

Vampiro said:


> Depende del país, por lo visto.
> Acá en los sures un "pedazo de mujer" es algo así como, como, como un pedazo de mujer, o sea una tremenda mujer, con de todo, que no le falta nada.
> _



    Y en los sures de aquí, también.

Mejor definido, imposible: ¡pedazo de explicación!

A seguir bien.


----------



## zambt

lavecilla said:


> Y en los sures de aquí, también.
> 
> Mejor definido, imposible: ¡pedazo de explicación!
> 
> A seguir bien.



¿Y qué les parecería si escucharan "UNA pedazo de mujer"?
A mí me suena terriblemente mal, pero cada vez lo escucho con más frecuencia en Madrid, incluso en noticieros y en diarios... incluso lo he llegado a decir yo mismo, con la tonta idea de no ser "el que habla raro"


----------



## Pinairun

_Pedazo _es sustantivo masculino. Así que mejor que sigas "hablando raro", contra viento y marea.

Con las mismas, cualquier día van diciendo por ahí que los hombres son "unos" víctimas.


----------



## duvija

Pinairun said:


> _Pedazo _es sustantivo masculino. Así que mejor que sigas "hablando raro", contra viento y marea.
> 
> Con las mismas, cualquier día van diciendo por ahí que los hombres son "unos" víctimas.



... unos víctimos !


----------

